# Sure sign's of a gravid beardie?



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys

So my bearded dragon has been digging alot recently. I've only noticed it on the night before she goes to sleep but I have notice in the other corner she has been digging. Must of been during the day as well. Is this a sign she is gravid? Are there any other signs I should look for?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Excessive digging during the day is more of a sign than at night time as they often dig at night to get comfortable. Other signs are that she may be looking bigger around the middle and towards the last stages she will stop eating. Just in case I would put in a laying box.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Ok thanks. Would it make her more lazy? She spends like 2 hours staying in the same spot that she slept in when she wakes up which is in the cool side. And on the night the lights go off about 10 she finds somewhere to sleep way before that. About 7 last night and she just lay there will her eyes half open. I've noticed though that if she sleeps in the warm side she is active pretty much as soon as she wakes.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The only way to know for sure is if you can feel the eggs, which can be difficult if the dragon is large or you're not sure what you're feeling for. If she is digging I would get a good size lay box in with her and assume that she could be gravid. A few days before they lay, they usually - but not always - go off their food.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

wardy940 said:


> Ok thanks. Would it make her more lazy? She spends like 2 hours staying in the same spot that she slept in when she wakes up which is in the cool side. And on the night the lights go off about 10 she finds somewhere to sleep way before that. About 7 last night and she just lay there will her eyes half open. I've noticed though that if she sleeps in the warm side she is active pretty much as soon as she wakes.


 You are describing perfectly normal beardie behaviour. Try and set your lights to come on and off as close to as natural (obviously sunrise at 4.44 am if kept in your bedroom isn't recommended, lol)

Trust me if she is going to pop out eggs the digging will drive you insane!!! It sounds to me its just getting comfy for bed.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Beardies are natural diggers, they dig for shelter, to cool, to access more humid areas, to hide from the light, etc etc. 
Providing a deep natural substrate, such as a bioactive sand/soil mix, will enable your beardie to dig at their own freedom and for their own reasons.
If she is gravid, she will feel much more comfortable laying eggs and there is less chance of her becoming egg bound.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for putting my mind to rest guys. I'm worrying about her all the time. I'm glad that the behaviour is considered normal I thought something was wrong.



Tarron said:


> Beardies are natural diggers, they dig for shelter, to cool, to access more humid areas, to hide from the light, etc etc.
> Providing a deep natural substrate, such as a bioactive sand/soil mix, will enable your beardie to dig at their own freedom and for their own reasons.
> If she is gravid, she will feel much more comfortable laying eggs and there is less chance of her becoming egg bound.


Do you use a soil/sand mix. What soil do you use? Also what are the impaction risks?


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Also I've got another question the only thermostat I have is a pulse proproportional so can only use with my ceramic. But I prefer to have a basking lamp as it seems more natural and I read that bearded dragons are also attracted to bright light not just temperature. The ceramic I've got at the moment is 150w is it worth getting a lower watt ceramic and low watt incandescent bulb and running both together?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

wardy940 said:


> Thanks for putting my mind to rest guys. I'm worrying about her all the time. I'm glad that the behaviour is considered normal I thought something was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use a soil/sand mix. What soil do you use? Also what are the impaction risks?


I don't have a Beardie myself anymore, but run a bioactive group ofln facebook full of keepers who do, which you are welcome to join for information (bioactive vivaria worldwide)
The soil is standard topsoil from places like b&q (I use this in my tortoise table) mixed with play sand and other components to get the right consistency. Dry the top layer out (it should be as deep as the front plinth in total) then add a layer of leaf litter and some custodians. Plants can be added in their pots or directly to the soil if desired.

Impaction is caused by a lack of hydration and incorrect temps causing the digestive system to become inefficient. When coupled with a loose substrate, such as sand as is common, this prevents proper digestion and causes blockages which build up to impaction.
With a well setup natural system with good UVB, appropriately high enough basking temps and a nice temperature, humidity and lighting gradient, and proper hydration such as a water bowl, impaction risks are very very low. 

Anecdotal evidence shows much healthier,leaner bearded dragons who move around more, exercise more and get to hunt naturally.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for the facebook page ill take a look at that. In regards to the soil/sand mix do you dry the too layer in the oven? How do you get it in the vivarium once dried?

Also didn't know that about impaction.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

wardy940 said:


> Thanks for the facebook page ill take a look at that. In regards to the soil/sand mix do you dry the too layer in the oven? How do you get it in the vivarium once dried?
> 
> Also didn't know that about impaction.


No problem,

Just spread a layer out in a large tub or try for a couple of hours. The more spread out it is, the quicker it will dry.

Sadly, fact turned to myth which become a commonly spouted term with regards impaction. Which resulted in the lino loving hobby we see today.
Thankfully, many are now starting to turn back to natural substrates.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Tarron said:


> No problem,
> 
> Just spread a layer out in a large tub or try for a couple of hours. The more spread out it is, the quicker it will dry.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm gonna give this a go. Since I got her I've been trying to think of a good way to make her viv more natural and she seems to like digging. Will be better for her to walk on than sand. Whats it like to clean like poop wise?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

wardy940 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna give this a go. Since I got her I've been trying to think of a good way to make her viv more natural and she seems to like digging. Will be better for her to walk on than sand. Whats it like to clean like poop wise?


If you go bioactive, which my group and I will happily discuss with you in greater detail, there is no need to clean any waste. 
Initially you may have to spot clean, but the clean up crew will soon break it down within an hour or so, which turns it into plant foods or other natural products.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Ok ill take a look on the group. I'm not sure I like the sound of not cleaning it though. I don't want her ill or something. Will the bioactive substrate not hold all the parasites in?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

wardy940 said:


> Ok ill take a look on the group. I'm not sure I like the sound of not cleaning it though. I don't want her ill or something. Will the bioactive substrate not hold all the parasites in?


There is no need to worry about any of that, there are no parasites in the UK that will affect your beardie, so as long as your beardie is healthy when he goes in, there is nothing to be concerned of.

The waste is cleaned by all the custodian bugs much quicker than most people will be able to clean an artifical enclosure.
Join the group, if it's not for you, that's fine. But you may find you end up loving the idea and your beardie could really benefit from it.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah sure. I'm gonna take a look at it. Thanks for all the info. I do have one more question lol just don't see the Need to make a new thread. The lights in the vivarium have been on for about an hour and half and the temp in the cool side is only 23 °c. I know that my house temps on the night don't really drop below 20 so it's taking a while to heat up. What can I do to get the ambient temp up faster? Been considering using my ceramic with a heat bulb because the only thermostat I have is a pulse proportional.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

The cool side is not a worry unless it overheats as long as your basking spot is fine then dont worry.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Debbie1962 said:


> The cool side is not a worry unless it overheats as long as your basking spot is fine then dont worry.


 Thanks I won't bother with the ceramic then.




Tarron said:


> There is no need to worry about any of that, there are no parasites in the UK that will affect your beardie, so as long as your beardie is healthy when he goes in, there is nothing to be concerned of.
> 
> The waste is cleaned by all the custodian bugs much quicker than most people will be able to clean an artifical enclosure.
> Join the group, if it's not for you, that's fine. But you may find you end up loving the idea and your beardie could really benefit from it.


 I liked the group but there isn't anyway I can join. Some nice pics on there though. Looking for some info on the bioactive substrate for a bearded dragon. Is there any tutorials on there?


----------

